# Flourless Chocolate cake recipe on BBC



## Tezzz (Nov 14, 2010)

I found a flourless chocolate cake recipe on the BBC website.

I thought I would post the link for the carb counters amongst us.

*http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/flourlesschocolateca_93580*


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 15, 2010)

I might try that one day, when I finally get around to doing some baking!


----------

